# Screws to hold my T-tracks?



## deck99 (Mar 20, 2006)

I am just wrapping up my router table top. It turned out SWEET! I'll post some pics soon.

I cut the dadoes for the two t-tracks that secure my fence and a dado across the table for my long feather board t-track. My top is MDF. What are the best screws to secure the tracks? Does anyone ever use screws and epoxy? 

Thanks,

deck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Flat head wood screws with either a Phillips or square drive will do the trick. No glue should be needed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi deck99

I would suggest Allen Flat head screws ( not phil.hd/slotted hd..they like to cam out and leave a sharp edge ) and nuts and flat washer...

You want the track to stay true for a long time and screws will work lose in time then you have a striped hole you can't do much with...
MDF just can't hold screws very well without striping out..and epoxy is a no no you may need to replace the track one day...if it gets damaged...little nicks can make it some junk Alum. rail...on the router table...

=========


deck99 said:


> I am just wrapping up my router table top. It turned out SWEET! I'll post some pics soon.
> 
> I cut the dadoes for the two t-tracks that secure my fence and a dado across the table for my long feather board t-track. My top is MDF. What are the best screws to secure the tracks? Does anyone ever use screws and epoxy?
> 
> ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I used #6 phillips flat head sheet metal screws. #8 heads are too big and stick up over the bottom of the rails. Wood screws will pull out of MDF.
You don't actually need to get the screws real tight. All you're doing is holding something steady.


----------

